# A Tow We Go!



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I saw this today and had to get a movie of it. These are clips of a Jeep wanna-be-truck of some sort PUSHING, bumper-to-bumper, a large MH up an 10 mile grade. At the point I took the movie, they were pretty much on top and it was relatively level. First clip is were I turned around in disbelief and was meeting the vehicle. The other 3 are when I was following.

Clip 1
Clip 2
Clip 3
Clip 4


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

vdub;

Don't know if its something in the clips, or in my player but I only get the audio. The screen portion stays black.

If anyone else is seeing this, any suggestions on what to change in my setup. TIA

Dreamtimers


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

If that doesn't work then copy and paste these links one at a time into a new window that will work I tried it........

. as for the movies lol pretty funny and looks kinds stupid!

http://www.rv.wasem.com/Pushing1.AVI

http://www.rv.wasem.com/Pushing0.AVI

http://www.rv.wasem.com/Pushing2.AVI


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Not sure what is going on. Seems to be corrupt. I'll mess with it a bit, but it's kind of hard with just one hand hunting and pecking.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

If you right click on the link and select "save target as" to your local hard drive then play the video, it works fine. It appears that clip 2 and 4 are the same though?

They are amazing!







Thanks for posting!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Amazing!







Both that the Grand Cherokee could push it and that they would even try it.

Reminds me of the ad where the Chevy P/U pulls the semi.

Vdub, maybe send it to Chrysler and they can make a commercial- either that or Amazing Home Videos!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

kk5fe said:


> If you right click on the link and select "save target as" to your local hard drive then play the video, it works fine.Â
> 
> They are amazing!Â
> 
> ...


Tried that, no luck.







Tried several viewing programs to see the file and they responded that the clip was corrupt.







Any other suggestions. Sounds like something I'd love to see.

Dreamtimers

Tried a different program, said clip was at a non-standard frame rate, if this helps any video wizards out there.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Should play with Windows Media Player. My daughter will be home this weekend and I'll have her fix it up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Some people will do the dumbest things
The bumbers weren't even touching
The RV tire was right against the grill of the jeep









Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think I mentioned that it was 2 kids -- maybe 18 or 20. I wonder what Dad had to say about their day's adventure with the family car?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

vdub:
nice work with the camera, to bad you did not get the whole push, i bet that jeeps engine was screaming, i would not try that with my cherokee.

darrel


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Just a couple miles earlier when they were coming up a steep part of the grade, there was a lot of blue smoke...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK Vdub, how did you do that with one hand in a cast?

Crazy people out there.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> OK Vdub, how did you do that with one hand in a cast?


I wondered if someone would ask that. Extraordinary effort -- just for you guys!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Why would I ask, its how I do it all day. One hand , one finger









John

People use two hands? Cool


----------

